# Queens for sale?



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

I have had a laying worker this last week and somehow they requeened this late in the season. I am going to inspect them this week but i want to be on the safe side if there new queen did not mate succesfully.

Does anyone have a queen that they could sell me this weekened if i need it?

Thanks


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I have some banked queens. If your interested. I think I have 6 or 7 left over. I haven't checked the bank in several days so if your interested let me know and I'll go take a look at them. 517-712-4920


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Dont banked queens take a while longer to start laying again?

And are you ever up near bay city or saginaw anytime?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I know they take less than a week to lay, Once I introduce one I wait about a week to check on her. I should be passing through standish on my way up to Harrisville sometime next week.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

That sounds pretty good, how long have the queens been banked?

And how much are you selling them for?

And what kinds of queens do you have?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

They've been banked since the last week of August. I'd let them go for $12. They're my own stock. I choose my breeder queens by marking strong hives though out the year and just grafting from them.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds good, if i see no eggs this week ill get back with you this weekened and work a time out for you to swing by.

Thanks


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll have to meet you somewhere. It's a little difficult to swing by with a semi truck.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, i understand. I dont live that far from town, and i could be up there in 5 minutes, but you could park in our front yard and we live right next Outdoor Adventures if you know where that is. First road right when you get off the exit ramp into standish and a right on the next road after that.


If there is a bad queen and (i am not good at finding them) could you possibly come here and show me how to do it and check out my hive. I have never did this befour and am just starting out with my first hive, i had one die earlier due to a drone layer but i understand if you are busy that day and just passing through?

Thanks


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Well i just went out and checked out the bees.

There were about 10 hornets in the top super and there were bees covering about 5 frames in the bottom brood box. So i covered up the screened bottom board and put an entrance reducer on.

What do you think? Could you come by and see if they are even worth requeening or are they doomed. They have 2 supers and 2 brood boxes full of honey and theh bottom brood box is where the 5 frmae sof bees are.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Well they're really shouldn't be any eggs. Most of the queens will have stopped laying. If they are covering 5 frames that sounds ok. I don't normally get worried but then again I don't over winter any hives. I can't really get off the road and I'll be in a moderate hurry. Me and my crew are headed up to Alpena tomorrow. We'll be in a ten wheeler pulling a bobcat and a semi truck w/a 53' reefer.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

I guess ill just see how it goes then.

If they die ill just take all the honey next year.


----------

